# Towing a boat



## WilliamGrogan (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi. I need to get a 5.7m RIB boat from Benidorm in Spain to Lagos in Portugal. Can anyone do that? Alternatively are there any companies that hire vehicles with tow bars (I can borrow a trailer)?


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

*Reply*

Hi William

A couple of questions first.

What is a RIB boat.
What is the weight 
Is it on a trailer ready to go.

I ask because i am staying with friends in Lousa next week and he has a car with a tow bar fitted. In the UK he used to tow a trailer with 6/8 canoes on it. 



Fred


----------



## WilliamGrogan (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi

_What is a RIB boat. _

A RIB is a power boat with inflatable tubes around the outside. Google "Zar 57 Welldeck"

_What is the weight _

About 650Kg

_Is it on a trailer ready to go._

No. I need to buy or borrow a trailer.

Thanks.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You can't mix & match UK car + UK trailer, Portuguese Car + Portuguese trailer.
Insurance company must be notified if fitting a tow bar here, or towing.
Anyone can do it providing their Driving Licence covers trailers weights etc, a Portuguese licence is more restrictive with categories than UK, check.


----------



## WilliamGrogan (Mar 1, 2012)

Canoeman, I have a Portuguese registered car and from what you are saying I should stick the same reg on the trailer. Do trailers need reg plates?

I checked my driving licence which has towing included and the insurance company quoted an extra €42/year for towing.

Thanks.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Depends on trailer weight up to 750kg car plates, unless trailer is braked own plate, you can't disconnect brakes to comply, +750kg own plate.

Please double check to make certain and you should also check Spanish regulations.

Insurance here is for vehicle remember not driver

Make sure you carry ownership papers for RIB


----------



## WilliamGrogan (Mar 1, 2012)

_"Depends on trailer weight up to 750kg car plates, unless trailer is braked own plate, you can't disconnect brakes to comply, +750kg own plate._"

You've lost me there. Are you saying that if the trailer has it's own brakes (I am now thinking of buying a trailer in Spain with brakes) that it must have it's own reg plate? If so I can get Portuguese plates made up.

I can buy a new trailer for what I've been quoted to deliver the boat. 

Thanks.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

WilliamGrogan said:


> _"Depends on trailer weight up to 750kg car plates, unless trailer is braked own plate, you can't disconnect brakes to comply, +750kg own plate._"
> 
> You've lost me there. Are you saying that if the trailer has it's own brakes (I am now thinking of buying a trailer in Spain with brakes) that it must have it's own reg plate? If so I can get Portuguese plates made up.
> 
> ...


Own brakes then yes.
Unbraked you should be ok
A Spanish braked or +750kg trailer would require registering and matriculating here. where trailers are concerned it just isn't worth the cost and hassle


----------



## WilliamGrogan (Mar 1, 2012)

Are you saying it would be better to buy the trailer in Portugal? Do you know anyone who does so? The Portuguese don't seem to advertise many businesses on the web!

PS The specs say the boat is 680Kg. I don't know if that includes the engine. I've asked. When you suggest that a 750Kg trailer is cut off does that include the trailer weight and boat weight?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Trailer weights are regards whether they require their own plate, total weight being towed relates to your D/licence categories. 

Registering a EU made trailer is easier than a UK trailer because until I believe later this year there is no requirement for a UK trailer to have EU certification, I only mention this to illustrate problems with trailers.

Your problem as I see it buying a Spanish trailer in Spain, is that it would reguire registering here or if necessary matriculating before you could legally use it. Which would mean 1 trip to collect trailer and another trip to collect boat.

Try searching for reboques de barcos


----------



## WilliamGrogan (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks I have searched for "reboques de barcos" and found a few manufacturers. It seems to me that the web is very underutilised in Portugal. Sites are poor quality and few businesses seem to have good web sites that you can purchase from.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

What about marina in Lagos someone should have some contacts


----------



## WilliamGrogan (Mar 1, 2012)

I know a few people there. I'll try.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Try OLX few on there or at least contacts
http://www.olx.pt/q/reboques/c-376/p-2


----------



## WilliamGrogan (Mar 1, 2012)

I had a look. Thanks. Emailed a company near Lisbon. It looks like a daft rule that if you have brakes you face a load of paperwork and if not and under 750Kg you don't. You would think they would try and encourage people to get braked trailers??


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

EU countries are far stricter than UK when it comes to trailers, it's not just Portugal, although yes it would be better for trailers to be braked, but isn't it better that a braked trailer has to have an MOT, unlike UK where theirs little control.


----------



## Stellen (Mar 19, 2010)

If you're finding problems with road transport options why not sail it from Benidorm to Lagos?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You might find this of interest

Legalisation of a trailer purchased in the country of the EU (as of January 2011)

A recently acquired our partner in tow in Spain and it is this process that we describe briefly, and with some comments, as usual.
1) The trailer is suitable for a vessel up to 5 meters with a gross weight (PB) of 450kg, and Tara's own trailer of 110Kg (empty weight of the trailer - which means you can load up to 340kg in weight) ;
2) The first question to be considered has to do with PB: more than 300Kg, which requires it to have Registration / Booklet / Property Register. Although the weight of the vessel that will carry is of 110Kg, and with it the set will 220kg and 300Kg even, the fact is that the PB is 450kg, and the authorities would not regret for one to apply any sanction - enough to look to its data plate.
3) Addressing the IMTT, the applicant is requested IMTT Model 9 form (available online), the original log book (which in Spain is also a sort of "roadworthiness test" described in detail) and the purchase invoice on behalf of applicant. Then arose the question of the EC type-approval of the trailer, but in Portugal - Spain since the booklet is demonstrated there. The process was delivered, but with a request asking that the IMTT deign to give that approval after verifying that the fact that model is not already approved in Portugal, but has an EC type-approval in another EU country. Note: There seems to trailers built under license in Portugal and Spanish design. So IMTT certify that the trailer corresponds to a vehicle that can travel on the road;
4) After some time, the technical advice given is positive, eliminating a further inspection in center IPO because it was a new trailer;
5) It is a booklet issued provisionally, as indicating the permanent registration;
6) Final step: Motor Registry to register the property joining the Unified Model (available on the Internet) the document issued by IMTT (carnet "provisional"). It returned a receipt along with the booklet "temporary" was used to purchase the registration plate, and on the road, after effecting their Insurance.
7) costs € 165 in IMTT (if the trailer was already approved would be € 33), € 50 in the CRA; Half a dozen lost hours at both locations, and some typical pitfalls that do not comment ... )


----------

